# How can one achieve Assurance of Faith and Salvation?



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 2, 2012)

I've grown so skeptical of my supposed honesty and good will in anything I say or do (which some here have said to be a blessing from God, although it feels like a curse) that I've become unable to achieve any true assurance of my supposed faith in Christ. Let me go to the heart of the matter. The Bible clearly indicates the salvation accomplished by Christ is for God's elect who are _regenerated_ by God in order to recieve it _with a godly mindset_. Thus, the question I'm struggling to answer is, "How can I know for sure if I have a godly mindset when I'm supposedly practising my faith in Christ?" Yes, faith is an empty instrument, but its user must, of necessity, be a regenerated, godly person.

Thanks.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 2, 2012)

I am sure this is not the most learned answer you will receive, but it is from someone who has also struggled with this. I don't think assurance is something we 'achieve'. It is a rest we come to as we cease to doubt not ourselves, but our Lord. 'Him that comes to me, I will in no wise cast out.' You probably know more Greek than I do, and can read how emphatic that is in the original. No one who comes to Christ is turned away for any reason. When we can see nothing in ourselves that assures us, when we cannot even be sincere enough in coming, we can simply take Him at His word that _nothing in us_ is a reason for us to be turned away; and come anyway.

At some point in the identity crisis of faith and wondering what aspect of our nature is most sincere, we have to stop being onlookers and simply take sides. We simply tell one side of ourselves to shut up; that we are taking our stand regardless, and identifying with whatever in us is holding fast to the promise.


----------



## moral necessity (Nov 2, 2012)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I've grown so skeptical of my supposed honesty and good will in anything I say or do (which some here have said to be a blessing from God, although it feels like a curse) that I've become unable to achieve any true assurance of my supposed faith in Christ. Let me go to the heart of the matter. The Bible clearly indicates the salvation accomplished by Christ is for God's elect who are _regenerated_ by God in order to recieve it _with a godly mindset_. Thus, the question I'm struggling to answer is, "How can I know for sure if I have a godly mindset when I'm supposedly practising my faith in Christ?" Yes, faith is an empty instrument, but its user must, of necessity, be a regenerated, godly person.
> 
> Thanks.



Samuel,

This happens to most of us when we discover the Calvinistic system of salvation. We understand what happens behind the curtain, namely that God elects those who he saves. We wonder if we are one of the elect or not. I caution you, with the same caution that Calvin gave...it is not for us to peer into the mysteries of election to gather our primary assurance of salvation from. Outside of the curtain, the gospel calls to us to become sure, not about us, but about Christ and his work. It is an open invitation to whosoever believes, for whosoever will abandon their confidence in their own works and rest their confidence in Christ's work. You become confident of him, enough to where you will rest on no other comfort but that of Christ alone for your salvation. In this confidence, you stand, with firm assurance that Christ is able to save, and that he is willing to save all that will come to him, for "all who come to him he will in no wise cast out." Over time, you will see the fruits of this confidence that the Holy Spirit will work in you. You will be joyful, become more patient, be at peace, be loving, etc... You will also see much sin remaining that taints and tarnishes this fruit, sometimes to where it becomes hard to distinguish as genuine. But, the fruit will blossom in its seasons, according to the will of the vinedresser. The Calvinist system allows us to see behind the curtain and to look back and understand that those who believe are the elect. But, it is not meant to greet us at the gate, as a door of its own through which we must walk in order to get to Christ. We are invited to Christ freely, and he welcomes whosoever will come and are willing to be clothed with his garments before the Father. Rest in that confidence that his garments are sufficient for you. Believe that you need nothing else besides them. Trust his word that he will in no wise cast you out if you come to him. Believe that his garments are for whosoever will have them. Do you doubt his word? Does he speak lies? Then come, and flee this tyranny of our Adversary and rejoice that you are welcome in the Beloved. He will cover you under his wings. He will give you his garments freely. Dwell on these things, and let the Calvinistic system operate in the realm it was meant to, namely as a means to look back on and discover the ways of God, that he is the one who draws the elect to himself. Such knowledge is not meant to greet you at the gate, but along the path here and there in order you may reflect upon the wonders of God and his unfathomable greatness. 

Blessings and prayers...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 3, 2012)

That we can be certain (genuinely know) of our full assurance, without any sort of extraordinary revelation, is clear from Scripture. We need to trust God's word, not our fickle feelings, when He says "_These things I have written to you who believe in the name of the Son of God, *in order that you may know* that you have eternal life._" 1 John 5:13

It is through the Scripture that the Spirit bears witness to us that we are God's adopted children. The underlying text of the New Testament for "assurance" means "full assurance, certainty". The word (_pleroforia_) with this clear meaning appears only four times in the New Testament: 1 Cor. 2:2; 1 Thess. 1:5; Heb. 6:11; 10:22.

Assurance is the necessary implication of knowledge, assent, and trust, that is, true saving faith. Answer your doubts with faith, seeking refuge in Christ, The Good Shepherd. Let your faith in the sure promises of God and what Christ accomplished fight the doubt.

"_Therefore I would have you to close with Christ in the promise, without making any question whether you are in the faith or no; for there is an assurance which rises from the exercise of faith by a direct act, and that is, when a man, by faith, directly lays hold upon Christ, and concludes assurance from thence._" (Src: Fisher, _MMD_)


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 3, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> I am sure this is not the most learned answer you will receive, but it is from someone who has also struggled with this. I don't think assurance is something we 'achieve'. It is a rest we come to as we cease to doubt not ourselves, but our Lord. 'Him that comes to me, I will in no wise cast out.' You probably know more Greek than I do, and can read how emphatic that is in the original. No one who comes to Christ is turned away for any reason. When we can see nothing in ourselves that assures us, when we cannot even be sincere enough in coming, we can simply take Him at His word that _nothing in us_ is a reason for us to be turned away; and come anyway.
> 
> At some point in the identity crisis of faith and wondering what aspect of our nature is most sincere, we have to stop being onlookers and simply take sides. We simply tell one side of ourselves to shut up; that we are taking our stand regardless, and identifying with whatever in us is holding fast to the promise.



Heidi,

I believe there is no reason for me to regard myself as a bornagain Christian. The only thing I know for sure is that Christ did accomplish the salvation of the elect, and that I'm willing to receive it for the purification of my sinful soul that God's glory might be declared through me (WHY I'm willing that God only knows). This is what I say every time I pray to God, and I use this godly intent as the basis of my right to pray in the name of Christ, as one who has been justified and regenerated.

But that is always where my skepticism comes in, and I start to doubt whether there is any good intent in me at all. Maybe I want this all just for the ultimate end of my own happiness. I really can't tell... The thing is, Heidi, that I simply don't find it Biblical to say anyone WITH ANY INTENT WHATSOEVER can drink of the water of life. That's not what the Bible says. On the other hand, my skepticism is Biblically based, since no-one but God can know one's own heart (Jeremiah 17:9).

NEVERTHELESS, the Bible DOES say there is such a thing as a full assurance of faith and salvation, and that every Christian should seek to attain to it. But I don't know how.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 3, 2012)

Dear brother Samuel,

Christ does not specify intentions in the verse. Is He sincere?

When I first came to Christ it was with these angry words (and they perfectly expressed the bitter intention of my heart), 'All right, fine then, have your own way.'

He took me and didn't cast me out. He knows what sort of creatures we are. He appeals to our own happiness, to base selfish fear even, in inviting us to come. He has intertwined our own interests with His in calling to us in such a way that they aren't separable, and we don't need to try to separate them. 

I think the 'holding fast' quality of faith is more important than being able to approve our intentions. And what we hold fast to is not any quality of our own (we are so changeable), but *Him*. I think, if I may, that the wise thing to do in your Christian life right now would be to stop examining your own motivations. Don't look at yourself. You are like Peter trying to walk to Christ on the water, and whatever you are reading and thinking about with regard to your own qualifications for assurance is constantly, every time you are able to raise your eyes, tearing your eyes back off of Christ. These things you see in yourself that seem to defy the mercy of Christ are the waves on which He has called you to Him. Refuse to look at them. Look at the Lord. Don't listen to your own mind and heart. Listen to His. Act faith right now, don't examine it. Keep looking and listening to Christ until you are assured not of your own worthiness in coming, but of His sincerity towards the worthless, His invitation not to the righteous, but to sinners. You're a sinner. You meet the only qualification.

This is the advice of a sister in Christ, for whatever it may be worth. You can come back to this point when you know your Lord better and hash it out then. Knowing yourself better is not your hope right now. He knows you well enough for both: just trust yourself to Him. 

'His love, not mine, the resting place; His truth, not mine, the tie.'

edit: Samuel, I am glad you doubt of yourself when you say that you use your own 'godly intent as the basis of your right to pray to Christ.' It is a mercy that God will not allow you to call on Him with any confidence in a right based on your own godliness. Christ never gives us a right to the throne of grace on the basis of anything at all in ourselves. We pray to Him because He has revealed that He hears and answers those who have no merit whatsoever, who hope in His. When you pray, perhaps you should try instead pleading nothing good in yourself, but only that you are a sinner, and that He has invited sinners to come? And if you start to feel too self righteous to pray that, just plead and cling to His mercy. But if you plead anything in yourself in prayer, plead your unworthiness.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 3, 2012)

I struggled with lack of assurance for a good number of years.

I think we sometimes hope that we will reach a certain level of sanctification and that will be the proof to us that we are truly born again, or that we will not give ourselves the satisfaction of believing that we are truly trusting in Christ unless we make great strides, to our satisfaction, in sanctification.

But there will always be sin in our lives, even after years of sanctification, which if viewed in a certain way could give us cause to doubt we were the Lord's.

The Lord is dealing with the last vestiges of self-righteousness in our hearts, and leading us to greater dependence upon Him for salvation, in faith, hope and love.

I would also recommend the study of Romans 6, as those who are most prone to lack of assurance In my humble opinion, lack a degree of understanding about the difference between being under law and under grace. See _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_, and sermons on Romans 6 by e.g. Sinclair Ferguson and John Piper.

Attaining assurance can be a struggle and a part of the sanctification process for the believer.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 3, 2012)

A few points:

First, assurance is a grace. It is not given begrudgingly by our father, but in the time and way that best assures our sanctification and His glory.

The WCF teaches that assurance may be withheld, particularly is the face of willful sin. This should be considered -- do I have a besetting sin that I'm just not willing to give up -- but should be handled carefully. The adversary loves to have us focused on ourselves and on our sin.

Faith is objective and has little bearing on our feeling. The scriptures teach: believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and _you will be saved_. Also, he who lives and believes in Jesus shall never die. I recall sorting through some doubts in prayer when a question Jesus asked Martha came thundering through my mind: "Do you believe this?" 

You may find JC Ryle's book on Assurance helpful.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 3, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> Dear brother Samuel,
> 
> Christ does not specify intentions in the verse. Is He sincere?
> 
> ...



Thank you, Heidi. I'm trying to understand your way of thinking on this matter. As to the last part of your comment (in red), that is a total misunderstanding of my statement. I said, "I use this godly intent as the basis of my right to pray in the name of Christ," but you quoted me saying, "'godly intent as the basis of your right to pray to Christ." I would never have the boldness to pray to God if it were not in the name of Christ, clothed in His righteousness. That was not the point in my statement. I meant I do not have the boldness to even pray in the name of Christ, because I'm unsure if my intentions are worthy to receive salvation. Again, this is a new way of thinking for me, to think I could just drink of the water of life, even if it is just for my own pleasure. But I can somehow see how God could use that to glorify Himself even more. If what you're saying is true, then that is the best news I've ever heard, because what I do every day of my life is receive Christ in my life, for one reason or another. I cannot but wonder how many other people there are who do this and are NOT saved. Don't you think even ungodly people talk to God, and misuse Christ and His gospel just to make their already perfect lives even greater? And yet, you tell me, they should have a great assurance they are justified. I just don't see how that is Biblical.

Ps. sorry if that comes of as me putting words in your mouth, but that is how I understood you.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 3, 2012)

I have certainly struggled with assurance as well. If I have not had the eyes of my understanding enlightened by the Holy Spirit I would not understand the things of the Spirit for they are spiritually discerned. I would still be a natural man, dead in trespasses and sins. A scoffer and a mocker and the gospel would be foolishness unto me..The fact that you are asking yourself this question, concerned with the things of the Spirit, would indicate to me that you have the indwelling of the Spirit. Reading the Word, prayer, and the expositions of Rev. D. Martyn Lloyd Jones, particularly the Ephesians series, helping me to understand the Word have given me assurance. I need not stick my fingers into the Lord's side to confirm it.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry for misquoting you, Samuel. I can see how that makes a difference, and yet I think the fundamental point still stands. We do not plead anything of our own even 'in the name of Christ' -- we simply plead the name of Christ *against* all that is our own.

I think if you just continue to practice committing yourself to Christ each day, bringing all your needs to Him, trusting your soul and your temporal life to His care, you are practicing the faith you so long to assure yourself of. As others have pointed out, even this matter of assurance is something you can trust to Him. Even those aspects of yourself that doubt, you can trust entirely to His care.

In the parable of the seed, it sprang up in four different kinds of ground. When we come to the explanation of that parable, it is not that Christ cast anyone away because of their unworthiness or the sins remaining in all their motivations. 'This man _receives_ sinners.' Some people, through persecution or the cares of this life,_ stopped coming and clinging to Him_. The point of the parable is not to try to figure out your motivations in receiving the word. _The point of the parable is simply to hold it fast. _ You can take every concern over your mixed motives to Christ and ask Him to make you that good ground. As you keep coming to Him and presenting yourself 'as is' to Him every day, asking Him to save you and keep you that your faith does not fail, you will prove to be that good ground that bears fruit. 

Have you read 'The Heart of Christ in Heaven for Sinners on Earth'? Can you reread it? Can you read the gospel narratives just looking at this incredibly merciful and beautiful Lord? Personally I would read things that simply focus on Him right now, not on yourself, or even on the question of assurance. We run this race in the strength of looking unto Jesus. We find rest to our souls as we learn not of ourselves, but of Him.

'I would never have the boldness to pray to God if it were not in the name of Christ, clothed in His righteousness.' Then my dear brother Samuel, you are His, and He is yours. I hope you can be glad in that today.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 3, 2012)

Honestly, just look to Jesus. If your not saved, you will be by looking to him. If you are saved, looking to him is far superior than looking at how much fruit you've born, or how good you did there or how good you did here.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 3, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> I'm sorry for misquoting you, Samuel. I can see how that makes a difference, and yet I think the fundamental point still stands. We do not plead anything of our own even 'in the name of Christ' -- we simply plead the name of Christ *against* all that is our own.
> 
> I think if you just continue to practice committing yourself to Christ each day, bringing all your needs to Him, trusting your soul and your temporal life to His care, you are practicing the faith you so long to assure yourself of. As others have pointed out, even this matter of assurance is something you can trust to Him. Even those aspects of yourself that doubt, you can trust entirely to His care.
> 
> ...



Heidi, I want to thank you for your patience and love. I will have to let what you said (what the Bible says) sink down in my head. I have not read the book you recommended, I'll do so.

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR COMMENTS! I APPRECIATE YOUR CARE!


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 3, 2012)

In my humble opinion we complicate things at times. Jesus said that as Moses lifted up the bronze serpent, He must be lifted up. If we look to Him, we live. He has accomplished our salvation from first to last. We look to Him, and live. Sean got to my point first


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 3, 2012)

Samuel, I can only be grateful that Christ's ability to save and comfort any of His own does not depend on my or anyone else's wisdom or ability. Having struggled with this myself and watched some loved ones struggle with it, I know how helpless we are. Perhaps the best thing we can do for one another is simply to show one another a very little glimpse of His patience and love, for if we see any patience and love in one another, it is a very imperfect reflection of His.

Here is a favorite hymn I like to think of.

_Not what I am, O Lord, but what Thou art;
That, that alone, can be my soul's true rest;
Thy love, not mine, bids fear and doubt depart,
And stills the tempest of my tossing breast.

It is Thy perfect love that casts out fear;
I know the voice that speaks the 'It is I',
And in these well-known words of heavenly cheer
I hear the joy that bids each sorrow fly.

Thy Name is Love! I hear it from yon Cross;
Thy Name is Love! I read it in yon tomb:
All meaner love is perishable dross,
But this shall light me through time's thickest gloom.

It blesses now, and shall for ever bless;
It saves me now, and shall for ever save;
It holds me up in days of helplessness,
It bears me safely o'er each swelling wave.

'Tis what I know of Thee, my Lord and God,
That fills my soul with peace, my lips with song;
Thou art my health, my joy, my staff, my rod;
Leaning on Thee, in weakness I am strong.

More of Thyself, Oh, show me, hour by hour;
More of Thy glory, O my God and Lord;
More of Thyself in all Thy grace and power;
More of Thy love and truth, Incarnate Word._

Having known Christ for about seventeen years now, I can tell you by experience that the Word we cling to will test our motivations sorely enough, without our having to figure them all out beforehand (which is impossible: our hearts are so deceitful and desperately wicked we will never get to the bottom of them). Christ will do that for us in His own wise time and way. And in our hour of testing, when we cannot keep ourselves, He will pray for us, that our faith fails not. He kept us on the cross in His weakest hour. He can keep us now, in His glory and power in heaven. We just keep committing ourselves to Him and as Rufus said, just looking to Him. We keep doing so every time we find we have faltered in that way, every time another shred of our tattered garments of self satisfaction get ripped out of our hands, every time another hope we had in something other than the Lord Himself is crushed. That is the life of faith. Like ever more helpless children with only ever emptier hands, we just keep coming to Christ.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Nov 3, 2012)

Samuel,

Assurance is something that the Lord gives we don't receive it by stringing doctrines together with some verses from God's word the Bible.
One thing to remember is that it's ok to dispair of self but never dispair of God. Hope you have/had a blessed Lord's day.


William,


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 3, 2012)

I have one question that is bothering me:

In prayer, does God answer to us according to: our _hearts_' desires, OR that which is _verbally_ requested?

You know, there is nothing more fearsome for me than thinking God would grant the desires of my wicked heart. There would be no absolute assurance there. But if He answered according to my verbal request, that which is good in His sight, I would have great assurance! Of course, I don't mean I always know what is best for me, that is why at the end of every prayer one should pray, "Nevertheless, not my will, but yours be done." But I DO know the greatest end that God requires of me in the Scriptures. That will I pray for myself.

Please, answer my question and give Biblical proof.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2012)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> In prayer, does God answer to us according to: our hearts' desires, OR that which is verbally requested?



I'll go with 'None of the above'. He answers us according to his will.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 3, 2012)

Samuel,

I'm not sure whether this will help--but I have often struggled with assurance myself.

This may not help everyone, I dunno, but for me, the conclusion I always come to is simply this: If I knew for sure that I was going to hell, what would I do differently?

And the answer is always, "Nothing." If I knew that I was going to hell, I would still go to church every Sunday, teach my children to follow the Lord, and so on. And at the end of my life, God may do what pleases Him with my soul. I'm not a Christian in order to go to heaven. I'm a Christian because it is the right thing to do.

So, in that sense, it makes little odds, and it is purely a philosophical question. 

I'm not saying that it is unimportant or that it cannot be properly settled. But sometimes one's mind spins and spins and spins endlessly, and the best thing to do is just to say, "Well, never mind all that. I've got a VBS program to plan and a Presbytery history presentation to put together, and I need to go visit the elderly shut-ins again. I'm too busy for all this introspection. I'll let God decide where to send my soul. The Judge of all the earth will do what is right."


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Nov 3, 2012)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I'm unsure if my intentions are worthy to receive salvation.


Well to be honest, your intentions are not worthy, neither are mine or anyone else's, but Christ's righteousness is worthy and we are united to Him in faith, thus recieiving a righteousness that we are not worthy of.

I pray that you will trust in that assurance, and even if you falter know that God is faithful even when we are not.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Nov 3, 2012)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I'm unsure if my intentions are worthy to receive salvation.


Well to be honest, your intentions are not worthy, neither are mine or anyone else's, but Christ's righteousness is worthy and we are united to Him in faith, thus recieiving a righteousness that we are not worthy of.

I pray that you will trust in that assurance, and even if you falter know that God is faithful even when we are not.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 3, 2012)

Samuel, it is as we learn to delight ourselves in the Lord that He promises to give us the desires of our heart (Psalm 37:4). He does not promise to fulfill to us the lusts (wrong or inordinate desires) of a heart that is not delighting in Him; indeed He refuses those desires and requests (James 4:3). We can trust Him in this area, too, with all our hearts. And it is a comfort to be able ask Christ in heaven to intercede for us (able as He is to save us to the uttermost from our own depravity and every other evil; Hebrews 7:25); and to ask the Holy Spirit within who knows us very well to pray for us the good things we do not know how to pray for ourselves, with groanings which are not divided between desire and expression; and which the Father always answers (Romans 8:26). Prayer is largely an exercise, I think, in greater conformity to God's will, in fellowship with the Three Persons of the Godhead.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 4, 2012)

Joel Beeke's book 'The Quest for full Assurance' is perhaps the fullest book on the issue. Also JC Ryles chapter on assurance in his book on Holiness. Both classics!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 4, 2012)

Joel Beeke's book 'The Quest for full Assurance' is perhaps the fullest book on the issue. Also JC Ryles chapter on assurance in his book on Holiness. Both classics!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 4, 2012)

See WCF Chapter 18, (Assurance of Grace and Salvation) sections 3-4


This infallible assurance does not so belong to the essence of faith, but that a true believer may wait long, and conflict with many difficulties, before he be partaker of it:a yet, being enabled by the Spirit to know the things which are freely given him of God, he may, without extraordinary revelation, in the right use of ordinary means, attain thereunto.b And therefore it is the duty of every one to give all diligence to make his calling and election sure,c that thereby his heart may be enlarged in peace and joy in the Holy Ghost, in love and thankfulness to God, and in strength and cheerfulness in the duties of obedience,d the proper fruits of this assurance; so far is it from inclining men to looseness.e

a. 1 John 5:13; Isa. 1:10; Mark 9:24; Ps. 88; 77:1–12.

b. 1 Cor. 2:12; 1 John 4:13; Heb. 6:11–12; Eph. 3:17–19.

c. 2 Pet. 1:10.

d. Rom. 5:1–2, 5; 14:17; 15:13; Eph. 1:3–4; Ps. 4:6–7; Ps. 119:32.

e. 1 John 2:1–2; Rom. 6:1–2; Tit. 2:11–12, 14; 2 Cor. 7:1; Rom. 8:1, 12; 1 John 3:2–3; Ps. 130:4; 1 John 1:6–7.


Paragraph 4.


True believers may have the assurance of their salvation divers ways shaken, diminished, and intermitted; as, by negligence in preserving of it, by falling into some special sin which woundeth the conscience and grieveth the Spirit; by some sudden or vehement temptation, by God’s withdrawing the light of His countenance, and suffering even such as fear Him to walk in darkness and to have no light:a yet are they never utterly destitute of that seed of God, and life of faith, that love of Christ and the brethren, that sincerity of heart, and conscience of duty, out of which, by the operation of the Spirit, this assurance may, in due time, be revived;b and by the which, in the mean time, they are supported from utter despair.c

a. Song 5:2–3, 6; Ps. 51:8, 12, 14; Eph. 4:30–31; Ps. 77:1–10; Matt. 26:69–72; Ps. 31:22; Ps. 88; Isa. 1:10.

b. 1 John 3:9; Luke 22:32; Job 13:15; Ps. 73:15; 51:8, 12; Isa. 1:10.

c. Micah 7:7–9; Jer. 32:40; Isa. 54:7–10; Ps. 22:1; Ps. 88.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 4, 2012)

The latest MLJ sermon in the Ephesian series, posted this morning, "Risen In Christ", may be helpful to give a listen.

Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones - Listen to From the MLJ Archive Daily Radio Broadcasts, Christian Ministry Program


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 4, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> Samuel, it is as we learn to delight ourselves in the Lord that He promises to give us the desires of our heart (Psalm 37:4). He does not promise to fulfill to us the lusts (wrong or inordinate desires) of a heart that is not delighting in Him; indeed He refuses those desires and requests (James 4:3). We can trust Him in this area, too, with all our hearts. And it is a comfort to be able ask Christ in heaven to intercede for us (able as He is to save us to the uttermost from our own depravity and every other evil; Hebrews 7:25); and to ask the Holy Spirit within who knows us very well to pray for us the good things we do not know how to pray for ourselves, with groanings which are not divided between desire and expression; and which the Father always answers (Romans 8:26). Prayer is largely an exercise, I think, in greater conformity to God's will, in fellowship with the Three Persons of the Godhead.



Again, thank you so much, Heidi. Your understanding of the Bible is so immense it's sometimes hard to follow, but what you said was very helpful. Again, I need time to meditate on these things and seek God's wisdom.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 4, 2012)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> See WCF Chapter 18, (Assurance of Grace and Salvation) sections 3-4
> 
> 
> This infallible assurance does not so belong to the essence of faith, but that a true believer may wait long, and conflict with many difficulties, before he be partaker of it:a yet, being enabled by the Spirit to know the things which are freely given him of God, he may, without extraordinary revelation, in the right use of ordinary means, attain thereunto.b And therefore it is the duty of every one to give all diligence to make his calling and election sure,c that thereby his heart may be enlarged in peace and joy in the Holy Ghost, in love and thankfulness to God, and in strength and cheerfulness in the duties of obedience,d the proper fruits of this assurance; so far is it from inclining men to looseness.e
> ...



Thank you for your concern, Rev. Ruddell. Although I have read these things from the Westminster Confession of Faith many many times, I've always misunderstood some statements. I had forgotten that assurance of faith can be lost and revived, which makes sense of my experience of my early Christian life, when I seemingly used to have assurance of faith, and it brought fruit both in my eyes and my neighbours'.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 4, 2012)

Samuel, perhaps a simple observation will help to clear up the way forward. The root of doubting, or of lack of assurance, is a weak faith. The stronger faith is, the more doubt is excluded. This creates another issue, because since we live the Christian life by faith, the more our faith is weak and bruised, the less immediately fruitful and productive it appears. So for a person struggling with doubt, looking for spiritual fruit, seeking evidence of grace in their lives, often doesn't prove very reassuring - the very debility of faith that is giving such large scope to doubt also limits and obscures the evidence of grace.

So what is the way forward? To act faith; to believe. Faith will grow by exercise, and as faith grows, doubt wanes and evidence becomes clearer. And so faith needs to be directed to Christ, to have the treasures of his fullness for our salvation distinctly set out before it, so that it can just as distinctly embrace the promise, appropriate the word, receive the fullness. If the Lord has hidden his face, if you sit in darkness, the solution is still the same: look to Christ, consider him in his person, natures, offices, states, and work and commit yourself to him over and over in the light of that consideration.

As to your question about prayer, I think the clearest answer is Romans 8:26,27. Our ignorance is one of our infirmities in prayer; but the Spirit helps us in that regard, making intercession for us (from within us) according to the will of God. You can pray in confidence, then, not only that your prayers are heard through Christ (and on no other account), but that the terrible infirmities attending them do not prevent the Holy Spirit from crying out from within you in perfect conformity to God's will.

I have quoted these remarks on the board before, but it is always good to set them out again:

Thomas Goodwin, _Christ Set Forth & The Heart of Christ in Heaven Towards Sinners on Earth_, "To the Reader"


> I have by long experience observed many holy and precious souls, who have clearly and wholly given up themselves to Christ, to be saved by him in his own way, and who at their first conversion (as also at times of desertion) have made an entire and immediate close with Christ alone for their justification, who yet in the ordinary course and way of their spirits have been too much carried away with the rudiments of Christ in their own hearts, and not after Christ himself: the stream of their more constant thoughts and deepest intentions running in the channel of reflecting upon and searching into the gracious dispositions of their own hearts so as to bring down, or to raise up (as the apostle's words are, Rom. x. 8), and so get a sight of Christ by them. Whereas Christ himself is 'nigh them' (as the apostle there speaks), if they would but nakedly look upon himself through thoughts of pure and single faith.
> And although the use of our own graces, by way of sign and evidence of Christ in us, be allowed us by God, and is no way derogatory from Christ, if subordinated to faith; and so as that the heart be not too inordinate and immoderate in poring too long or too much on them, to fetch their comfort from them, unto a neglect of Christ: yet as pleasures that are lawful are unlawfully used when our thoughts and intentions are too long, or too frequent, or too vehement in them, so as to dead the heart, either to the present delighting in God, or pursuing after him, with the joint strength of our souls, as our only chiefest good: so an immoderate recourse unto signs (though barely considered as such), is as unwarrantable, when thereby we are diverted and taken off from a more constant actual exercise of daily thoughts of faith towards Christ immediately, as he is set forth to be our righteousness, either by the way of assurance (which is a kind of enjoyment of him), or recumbency and renewed adherence in pursuit after him.
> And yet the minds of many are so wholly taken up with their own hearts, that (as the Psalmist says of God) Christ 'is scarce in all their thoughts.' But let these consider what a dishonour this must needs be unto Christ, that his train and favourites (our graces) should have a fuller court and more frequent attendance from our hearts than himself, who is the 'King of Glory.' And likewise what a shame also it is for believers themselves, who are his spouse, to look upon their husband no otherwise but by reflection and at second hand, through the intervention and assistance of their own graces, as mediators between him and them.
> Now to rectify this error, the way is not wholly to reject all use of such evidences, but to order them, both for the season, as also the issue of them. For the season, so as that the use of them go not before, but still should follow after an address of faith first renewed, and acts thereof put forth upon Christ himself. Thus whensoever we would go down into our own hearts, and take a view of our graces, let us be sure first to look wholly out of ourselves unto Christ, as our justification and to close with him immediately; and this as if we had no present or by-past grace to evidence our being in him. And if then, whilst faith is thus immediately clasping about Christ, as sitting upon his throne of grace, we find either present or fore-past graces coming in as handmaids, to attend and witness to the truth of this adherence unto Christ (as after such single and absolute acts of faith it oftentimes falls out);—the Holy Ghost (without whose light they shine not) 'bearing witness with our spirits,' that is, our graces, as well as to our spirits;—and then again, for the issue of them, if in the closure of all, we again let fall our viewing and comforting ourselves in them, or this their testimony, and begin afresh (upon his encouragement) to act faith upon Christ immediately with redoubled strength; if thus (I say) we make such evidences to be subservient only unto faith (whilst it makes Christ its Alpha and Omega, the beginning and end of all), this will be no prejudice at all to Christ's glory or the workings of faith itself; for by this course the life of faith still actually maintained and kept upon wing in its full use and exercise towards Christ alone for justification. Whereas many Christians do habitually make that but only as a supposed or taken for granted principle, which they seldom use, but have laid up for a time of need; but actually live more in the view and comfort of their own graces, and the gracious workings thereof in the duties towards Christ.
> The reason of this defect, among many others, I have attributed partly to a 'barrenness' (as Peter's phrase is) 'in the knowledge of the Lord Jesus Christ,' and of such things revealed about him, as might be matter for faith to work and feed upon: as also to a want of skill (whilst men want assurance) to bend and bow, and subjugate to the use of a faith for mere adherence, all those things that they know and hear of Christ as made justification unto us. It being in experience a matter of the greatest difficulty (and yet certainly most feasible and attainable), for such a faith as can yet only rely and cast itself upon Christ for justification, yet rightly to take in, and so to make use of all that which is or may be said of Christ, his being made righteousness to us, in his death, resurrection, &c., as to quicken and strengthen itself in such acts of mere adherence, until assurance itself comes, for whose use and entertainment all truths lie more fair and directly to be received by it. They all serve as a fore-right wind to assurance of faith, to fill all the sails thereof, and carry on with a more full and constant gale (as the word used by the apostle for assurance [plērophoria] imports), whereas to the faith of a poor recumbent, they serve but as a half side-wind, unto which yet, through skill, the sails of such a faith may be so turned and applied towards it, as to carry a soul on with much ease and quietness unto Christ the desired haven; it notwithstanding waiting all that while for a more fair and full gale of assurance in the end.



Walter Marshall, _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_, Direction XI


> You must therefore endeavour to continue and go on in the same right manner as I have taught you to begin this great work of believing in Christ, that your faith may be of the same nature from the beginning to the end, though it increase in degrees, for our faith is imperfect and joined with much unbelief in this world and we have need to pray still, 'Lord, I believe; help my unbelief' (Mark 9:24), and therefore we have need to strive for more faith, that we may receive Christ in greater perfection. If you find that your faith has produced good works, you should thereby increase your confidence in Christ, for salvation by His mere grace. But take heed of changing the nature of your faith, from trusting on the grace and merits of Christ, to trusting on your own works, according to the popish doctrine 'that our first justification is by grace and faith only, but our second justification is only by works'.
> Beware also of trusting on faith itself, as a work of righteousness, instead of trusting on Christ by faith. If you do not find that your believing in such a right manner as I have described does produce such fruits of holiness as you desire, you ought not to diminish, but rather to increase your confidence in Christ, knowing that the weakness of your faith hinders its fruitfulness. And the greater your confidence is concerning the love of God to you in Christ, the greater will be your love to God and to His service. If you fall into any gross sin, after the work is begun in you, as David and Peter did, think not that you must cast away your confidence and expect nothing but wrath from God and Christ, and that you must refuse to be comforted by the grace of Christ, at least for some time; for thus you would be the more weak, and prone to fall into other sins; but rather strive to believe more confidently that you have 'an Advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous', and that 'He is the propitiation for our sins' (1 John 2:1,2). And let not the guilt of sin stay at all upon your conscience, but wash it away with all speed in the fountain of Christ's blood, which is opened for us, that it may be ready for our use on all such incident occasions; that so you may be humbled for your sins in a gospel way, and may hate your own sinfulness, and be sorry for it with godly sorrow, out of love to God. Peter might have been ruined for ever by denying Christ, as Judas was by betraying Him, if Peter's faith had not been upheld by the prayer of Christ (Luke 22: 31,32).
> If a cloud be cast over all your qualifications, so that you can see no grace at all in yourselves, yet still trust on Him that justifies the ungodly, and came to seek and to save them that are lost. If God seems to deal with you as an enemy, bringing on you some horrible affliction, as He did upon Job, beware of condemning your faith and its fruits, as if they were not acceptable to God, but rather say, 'Though He slay me, yet will I trust in Him; but I will maintain mine own ways before Him' (Job 13:15). Strive to keep and to increase faith by faith, that is, by acting faith frequently, by trusting on God to keep and to increase it, 'being confident, that He which has begun a good work in you, will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ' (Phil. 1:6).



Edward Fisher, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_


> *Neophytus:* But, sir, I pray you, let me ask you one question more touching this point; and that is, suppose that hereafter I should see no outward evidences, and question whether I had ever any true inward evidences, and so whether ever I did truly believe or no, what must I do then?
> *Evangelista:* Indeed it is possible you may come to such a condition; and therefore you do well to provide beforehand for it. Now then, if ever it shall please the Lord to give you over to such a condition, first, let me warn you to take heed of forcing and constraining yourself to yield obedience to God's commandments, to the end you may so get an evidence of faith again, or a ground to lay your believing, that you have believed, upon; and so forcibly to hasten your assurance before the time: for although this be not to turn quite back to the covenant of works (for that you shall never do) yet it is to turn aside towards that covenant as Abraham did, who, after that he had long waited for the promised seed, though he was before justified by believing the free promise, yet, for the more speedy satisfying of his faith, he turned aside to go in to Hagar, who was, as you have heard, a type of the covenant of works. So that you see, this is not the right way; but the right way for you, in this case, to get your assurance again, is, when all other things fail, to look to Christ; that is, go to the word and promise, and leave off and cease awhile to reason about the truth of your faith; and set your heart on work to believe, as if you had never yet done it; saying in your heart, Well, Satan, suppose my faith has not been true hitherto, yet now will I begin to endeavour after a true faith; and therefore, O Lord, here I cast myself upon thy mercy afresh, for in thee the fatherless find mercy (Hosea 14:3). Thus, I say, hold to the word; go not away, but keep you here, and you shall bring forth fruit with patience (Luke 8:15).


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 4, 2012)

*Jean*


> The WCF teaches that assurance may be withheld, particularly is the face of willful sin. This should be considered -- do I have a besetting sin that I'm just not willing to give up -- but should be handled carefully. The adversary loves to have us focused on ourselves and on our sin.



I think some of us start off with far too an unrealistic picture of conversion and think that we will become sinless overnight. We are almost bound to suffer from lack of assurance in such a case.

The Apostle Paul had assurance while struggling with unamed sin or sins, as do all those who have assurance.



> 18 For I know that in me (that is, in my flesh,) dwelleth no good thing: for to will is present with me; but how to perform that which is good I find not.
> 
> 19 For the good that I would I do not: but the evil which I would not, that I do.
> 
> ...



Also, if we have closed in with Christ by faith, yet are still of the mentality that we are under law rather than being under grace, we will struggle with lack of assurance, although we are God's children.

I say these things as someone who experienced lack of assurance for a number of years.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 5, 2012)

Samuel, I'm afraid I'm just hard to follow! I have no immense understanding whatsoever. I do however, have the promise of Christ that the Holy Spirit will guide me into all the truth in Him that I need to know, as I am able to bear it (John 16:12,13). 

And so have you .


----------

